

Ask My Clone: Siri-fy yourself - eugenebann
https://askmyclone.com

======
Nadya
Reinventing UI for user signup is going to hurt user signups - unless you're
only targeting the tech-space (and even then it'll probably hurt user signups)

Style a simple button that can be clicked. Not everyone uses tab/space/enter
to fill forms. Some people, such as my mother, tab between fields but use the
mouse to click 'submit' and she would miss the "then press enter" instruction
entirely.

Upon creating 'me':

The first field seems incorrect. It should be what _others_ are asking _me_.
Not "What would your bot say to others?" The field appears to create
_unanswered questions_ and the second field allows replies.

What might be better is to create an a->a',a",a'",a(n) field creation. (I'm
using ' instead of sub font 1/2/3/n)

    
    
      a: Question --> a' (one answer) [+] 
    

Where clicking [+] would allow other answers to be chosen as possible answers
to the question.

~~~
eugenebann
Awesome, thanks. I know the UI is terrible...

------
eugenebann
Siri-fy yourself using simple text matching. Simple idea, simple interface,
useful for FAQ's... give it a go if you want, and if you find a use for it
(you get your own URL) send some feedback.

